# Drop Down Menu



## camraman2004 (Jul 7, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a FREEWARE program(or a nice friendly Developer that will help a local charity) that will create a Drop Down Menu (with sub menus) that I can put into Dreamweaver but not with the arrows to the Right hand side. OR I know how to create drop menus in Dreamweaver using layers but how do you fix it's position so it still lines up in tables etc when viewed in different screen resolutions rather than being " floated" on the screen.
Thanks


----------



## optihost (Jul 11, 2004)

http://navsurf.com/dhtml/acemenu/

Have a look at the above link.. I know you requested FREE but we've used this many times before whilst designing websites and have found it to be really good.

Infact I think you can get a free download if you don't mind their company name on the menubar somewhere otherwise i think it is about £35.00.

Hope this helps.

Roy D
www.optihost.co.uk


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Dreamweaver and ImageReady will make drop down menus.


----------



## camraman2004 (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for the link. A good menu prog and easy to use. Having the navsurf link is a bit of a pain but to save £35 it is acceptable


----------

